# Fallout RP?



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

Like with every game I get invested in, I_ kinda_ wanna write about it a lot or write some sort of fanfic but then I was like 'hey, why not see if anyone else wants to get into it?' since it seems most people like sci-fi elements. The problem? I'm not very well-versed in the series. I couldn't make those connections with all the lore and a lot of the ideas I come up with can be interesting/adventurous, but I don't think I'll be able to come up with ideas that involve the other factions (assuming they're still a thing in newer games) or just... things that suit the environment, really.

Might anyone be interested in collabing? It would definitely be public, SFW RP.

*Must-Haves:*

- One paragraph minimum (unless it's something odd/specific)
- Third person.
- Need to generate a lot of random prompts / encounters to inspire/inconvenience peeps
- Team to help manage/run things. X) Assuming it gets complicated.

*Pondering:*

- Stats (maybe even having to 'roll' moments, but since FAF doesn't have a dice option I dunno how well that would work)
- Separate thread would be created in order to host character pages, which would include basic stats (giving a general overview on their intended playstyle, but it's not set in stone) and background story, with the option of posting their character goal. That way if someone new wants to join, we can include little blurbs that give a TLDR of their current situation?
- Again, collabing. Maybe some of us would need to manage NPCs? Maybe make up a new map with new places? Iunno...
- It would be literate RP but at a casual pace. Ideally one post a day, but if for whatever reason you can't commit anymore, maybe make a post like 'Use me as Cannon Fodder' so we can kinda wrap things up versus pretending nothing had ever happened?
- Oh yea... Not sure how this thing will work if people wanna introduce furries. I was thinking of keeping the races and their common prejudices. I'm not against adding furry characters, but I also want it to make sense too, y'know? Like, not having brightly colored anthros traversing a wasteland?  

I've been out of the RP game for a while now. Lemme know what y'all think!

*Disclaimer: *I've only played NV and even then I'm not even close to being done exploring. Level 20 something and I just arrived at the strip to search for the man who shot me. I have touched 3, but I got so tired/bored because it was literally me running away from mutants every two steps. Couldn't stay motivated.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

I've already had one come up in mind on here:  https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...lay-with-furries-au-fallout-universe.1675399/


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've already had one come up in mind on here:  https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...lay-with-furries-au-fallout-universe.1675399/


I will have to give this a read tomorrow!
I've dillydallied too much already!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I will have to give this a read tomorrow!
> I've dillydallied too much already!



Alrighty, no rush. I have been waiting for a while now so I can wait some more.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 7, 2021)

I haven't played a Fallout game in several months, so I'm a bit rusty on the lore; I _have_ played (mostly, excluding Brotherhood and Tactics) everything from Fallout 1 to 4. A bit of 76, but never really got invested in the lore. I'll give it a shot, though. Not too creative coming up with random events that interest people.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

I will probably give this some more time/thought. I want to create things but I also want it to be uh... primarily 'independent'. Meaning I don't want ten people waiting for me to reply because they need to figure out how to navigate a quest. Hm...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

What if we made it, but like... it took place in _Canada?_


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What if we made it, but like... it took place in _Canada?_


Canada is an interesting concept; not much is known about it lore-wise outside of the annexation and a few NPCs who hail from there. We could have the opportunity to make our own fanon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Canada is an interesting concept; not much is known about it lore-wise outside of the annexation and a few NPCs who hail from there. We could have the opportunity to make our own fanon.


And the deathclaws will be nothing compared to mutant moose. >:3


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> And the deathclaws will be nothing compared to mutant moose. >:3


Gene-spliced mutant, aggressive moose.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

I think I'm fleshing out some more ideas. Ones that could easily Incorporate furries and whatnot.

Canada would basically be rich with greenery and some unaltered wildlife. Mutant meese, bears and possibly geese just to make people mad.

The natives would basically be divided between beastlords (allies with the fur folk) and humans that aren't quite cool with them yet.

Other races would be limited to human, ghoul and races like synth and super mutant would be rare to find there because lack of machinery.

I don't intend to have it all be forest but that would be the origins/sysrting point for most furry types.

Racial traits and prejudices would be significant because if you wanted to play a hulking werewolf with a body posture reminiscent to a deathclaws, people are more likely to shoot first and ask questions later.

These are just some of the ideas I've been able to brainstorm. X) feedback is appreciated and I'm totally down with collaboration! I wanna kinda set the stage, give some guidance, but leave the direction/pace to the rpers. And of course plot out some quests of all genres.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I think I'm fleshing out some more ideas. Ones that could easily Incorporate furries and whatnot.
> 
> Canada would basically be rich with greenery and some unaltered wildlife. Mutant meese, bears and possibly geese just to make people mad.
> 
> ...


Incorporating the effects of the US annexation of Canada would be interesting as well, especially since US troops didn't treat the locals very nice.

Stuff like scenery, propaganda, the more war-torn parts of Canada (even before the bombs).


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Incorporating the effects of the US annexation of Canada would be interesting as well, especially since US troops didn't treat the locals very nice.
> 
> Stuff like scenery, propaganda, the more war-torn parts of Canada (even before the bombs).


Yes! I'm still reading up on that part to try and get the details right. XD 
But I'll probably need some help cause imaginary politics makes my head hurt


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Yes! I'm still reading up on that part to try and get the details right. XD
> But I'll probably need some help cause imaginary politics makes my head hurt


I'd imagine after two hundred years most of what remains would mainly be propaganda and the remnants of military bases. Perhaps more within the more fortified areas like bunkers, and maybe some lore exposition through terminals and whatnot scattered around the cities and towns.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I'd imagine after two hundred years most of what remains would mainly be propaganda and the remnants of military bases. Perhaps more within the more fortified areas like bunkers, and maybe some lore exposition through terminals and whatnot scattered around the cities and towns.



Oh, definitely! It's not all going to be forest.
I just wanna pick out some key places though, from the Canadian map. At least enough to reference them. XD 
If I actually know something about the area, that'd be even easier for me. But I also think it'd be cool if other peeps could suggest stuffs. 

I mostly just know names that are funky. 
Like Mactaquac. 
Or the 900 something stores and indoor rollercoasters in Alberta (that would likely be a paradise of sorts, or similar to what the strip/freeside is in New Vegas)
And the evolution of some monuments/landmarks would be nifty
Like turning the giant Mr.Peanut into some wasteland survivor peanut.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh, definitely! It's not all going to be forest.
> I just wanna pick out some key places though, from the Canadian map. At least enough to reference them. XD
> If I actually know something about the area, that'd be even easier for me. But I also think it'd be cool if other peeps could suggest stuffs.
> 
> ...


Especially with the whole 50s-60s culture, as well. I'm from the southern US and haven't step foot anywhere north, so locations and landmarks aren't gonna be my thing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Especially with the whole 50s-60s culture, as well. I'm from the southern US and haven't step foot anywhere north, so locations and landmarks aren't gonna be my thing.



No worries about the Canadian trivia bit! 
I'm definitely gonna try and implement the whole tensions with Canadians/Natives/Furries and the Americans that think Americans should own everything. To keep it short and sweet. XD


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> No worries about the Canadian trivia bit!
> I'm definitely gonna try and implement the whole tensions with Canadians/Natives/Furries and the Americans that think Americans should own everything. To keep it short and sweet. XD


Fair enough, and yeah tensions between the different mutant species (at least sapient ones) could be interesting to explore; there's probably some hunter factions that could be added, maybe people who get paid to go out and kill such furry species
And likewise those who want to concile with the furries and build a better future.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Fair enough, and yeah tensions between the different mutant species (at least sapient ones) could be interesting to explore; there's probably some hunter factions that could be added, maybe people who get paid to go out and kill such furry species
> And likewise those who want to concile with the furries and build a better future.



Yupyup! I was planning to have Fiends be a thing since they're basically generic Bandits and do whatever. They would definitely have no issues with butchering anthro folk for food/money/furs! Propaganda will definitely tip the tides against them for a good while.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Yupyup! I was planning to have Fiends be a thing since they're basically generic Bandits and do whatever. They would definitely have no issues with butchering anthro folk for food/money/furs! Propaganda will definitely tip the tides against them for a good while.


Fiends are pretty much just drugged up raiders, there could be a similar concept under a different name.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 25, 2021)

I recently started a new run of NV, wouldn't mind trying this but over discord


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2021)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I recently started a new run of NV, wouldn't mind trying this but over discord


Sorry, it wouldn't be held over discord. ):


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry, it wouldn't be held over discord. ):


I'd definitely be interested in doing here, or a separate thread.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

What exactly do you think could be a good starting location?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> What exactly do you think could be a good starting location?


I've got a few ideas planned out for openings actually! Though, some of them would be restricted to race in some ways.
One would be a vault (human and synth only), there would be a few starting scenarios for furry folk (primarily in the forest though). Then of course, there's the option to start anywhere in between really, I'd just need to draw up a map to make it easier to visualize.

You have any ideas brewing?


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've got a few ideas planned out for openings actually! Though, some of them would be restricted to race in some ways.
> One would be a vault (human and synth only), there would be a few starting scenarios for furry folk (primarily in the forest though). Then of course, there's the option to start anywhere in between really, I'd just need to draw up a map to make it easier to visualize.
> 
> You have any ideas brewing?


A vault could work! It would be fun playing a wide-eyed vault dweller who doesn't know his ass from a rocket launcher.

As for ideas I have, hmmm... possibly somewhere within a town?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> A vault could work! It would be fun playing a wide-eyed vault dweller who doesn't know his ass from a rocket launcher.
> 
> As for ideas I have, hmmm... possibly somewhere within a town?



A town would definitely be a thing! I just... honestly, haven't fleshed one out yet. Tribes in the forest for sure, but not a place that would have its own significance other than scavenging. DX


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A town would definitely be a thing! I just... honestly, haven't fleshed one out yet. Tribes in the forest for sure, but not a place that would have its own significance other than scavenging. DX


Tribes in the forest? Fallout 2 vibes... could be something to toy around with.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Tribes in the forest? Fallout 2 vibes... could be something to toy around with.


Yes! The quests I have thought out would be a bit bland/cliche but still significant to anyone wanting to play a fuzzyboio in the RP. (like earning rep and fighting to survive against the racist peeps). A lot can still happen, and they can obviously choose to explore other areas, but that would be something they consistently encounter unless they do something about it.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Yes! The quests I have thought out would be a bit bland/cliche but still significant to anyone wanting to play a fuzzyboio in the RP. (like earning rep and fighting to survive against the racist peeps). A lot can still happen, and they can obviously choose to explore other areas, but that would be something they consistently encounter unless they do something about it.


Yeah, one opening scene for a tribe could be defending against slavers. (Kind of how you'd sometimes stumble upon slavers trying to capture tribals in Fallout 2).

At the moment, I'm torn between creating a really dumb waster, or a decently-educated vault dweller who can only bench fifty pounds and can barely raise a pistol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Yeah, one opening scene for a tribe could be defending against slavers. (Kind of how you'd sometimes stumble upon slavers trying to capture tribals in Fallout 2).
> 
> At the moment, I'm torn between creating a really dumb waster, or a decently-educated vault dweller who can only bench fifty pounds and can barely raise a pistol.



XDD Well either one is fine with me! 
Not every scenario has to revolve around violence! (but obviously expect it to happen!)


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> XDD Well either one is fine with me!
> Not every scenario has to revolve around violence! (but obviously expect it to happen!)


Oh yeah. It would be fun and more interesting to play a character who has to rely on talking his way out of violence than just shooting everything that moves.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Oh yeah. It would be fun and more interesting to play a character who has to rely on talking his way out of violence than just shooting everything that moves.


Definitely!
But just don't expect people to just suddenly realize the error of their ways ALL the time. There won't be any dice-rolling. In most cases, you either gotta find a clue that gives you leverage, or just hope your IC reply is enough to sway them. >:3


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Definitely!
> But just don't expect people to just suddenly realize the error of their ways ALL the time. There won't be any dice-rolling. In most cases, you either gotta find a clue that gives you leverage, or just hope your IC reply is enough to sway them. >:3


That's the fun part.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> That's the fun part.


Also I can totally understand the wide-eyed vault character being the easiest start- you're new to the world, whereas furries would be experienced and at least aware of SOME of the things happening around them. Still a bit iffy on what to do for major towns though. :/ Hmmmm


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Also I can totally understand the wide-eyed vault character being the easiest start- you're new to the world, whereas furries would be experienced and at least aware of SOME of the things happening around them. Still a bit iffy on what to do for major towns though. :/ Hmmmm


Usually my philosophy when creating towns and major hubs of civilization is to take the environment around the town, and then figure out how people would live out of it, and how the environment shapes the people.
For instance, Megaton from Fallout 3 built a town around a nuclear bomb in a decently central location on the map, making it a great place for trade and commerce.

Of course, I think our best bet would to be have relatively small towns to start off with, and introduce the big stuff as the RP progresses.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Usually my philosophy when creating towns and major hubs of civilization is to take the environment around the town, and then figure out how people would live out of it, and how the environment shapes the people.
> For instance, Megaton from Fallout 3 built a town around a nuclear bomb in a decently central location on the map, making it a great place for trade and commerce.
> 
> Of course, I think our best bet would to be have relatively small towns to start off with, and introduce the big stuff as the RP progresses.


That's what I was thinking. Better hope I come up with an idea half way through! XD


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> That's what I was thinking. Better hope I come up with an idea half way through! XD


Lol yeah. I could help take some of the load off when it comes to NPCs if you want me to.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Lol yeah. I could help take some of the load off when it comes to NPCs if you want me to.


I would definitely appreciate that!


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I would definitely appreciate that!


Sure, I don't mind doing it. Any ETA on when we could get something out to start?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Sure, I don't mind doing it. Any ETA on when we could get something out to start?


I'm honestly not sure. I'm definitely jotting down a map for places (I'll send it to you later for feedback XD) 
But depending on what happens over the next few days, I might be packing up to move!


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm honestly not sure. I'm definitely jotting down a map for places (I'll send it to you later for feedback XD)
> But depending on what happens over the next few days, I might be packing up to move!


Fair enough. I'll try to create a list of notable characters within a few towns/locations once I get the map.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Fair enough. I'll try to create a list of notable characters within a few towns/locations once I get the map.


I'm a dummy. Can I add you to discord to send it?


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 1, 2021)

Sure. The Courier#4229


----------

